# Hyper-Calvinism



## yeutter (Aug 17, 2017)

Why is Hermann Friedrich Kohlbrugge said to be hyper-Calvinist?
Why is Cornelius Steenblok said to be hyper-Calvinist?


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (Aug 17, 2017)

Some context, e.g., pointers to the claims, would be helpful here.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## yeutter (Aug 17, 2017)

A number of years ago, I asked about Kohlbrugge. I had a pietist friend in Deutschland that had discovered him. I ask about him here on Puritanboard and was told his theology used to be influential in the Eureka Classis. I was also told he was antinomian. I have never seen any evidence of this in the bits of his writings I have found.

My same friend has recently discovered Steenblok. He speaks highly of him. I have not found any of Steenblok's writings in English. A friend with roots in the Heritage Reformed Church said he was hyper-Calvinist, but could not adequately explain how. Another friend, a fellow in the Protestant Reformed Church, dismissed Steenblok as hopelessly mystical.

I know that different people have different definitions of hyper-Calvinist. Another recent thread brought to mind the strong reactions some of the brethren have to anything that smacks of crossing the line into hyper-Calvinism. I am curious why these two theologians have this reputation.


----------



## py3ak (Aug 17, 2017)

Thomas, have you seen the essay: "The German-Russians and the Influence of Dr. H. F. Kohlbruegge" by Norman C. Hoeflinger? It is chapter 5 in the book, _You Shall be My People_, which celebrates the 250th anniversary of the RCUS. That book is freely available from:
http://www.rcus.org/resources/downloads/

If you click on "RCUS e-Reference Library Compilation" it will download a zipped file with a number of PDF books, including the one mentioned. 

I don't know about Steenblok, but it appears Kohlbruegge may have had an inclination to quietism. From what I've heard about him, it sounds more like his ideas tended towards a soft antinomianism rather than hyper-calvinism proper. Of course, the passivity of fatalism has points of contact with both aberrations.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## yeutter (Aug 17, 2017)

Thanks. I haven't succeeded in opening the zip drive. I am a luddite and will have to get one of my friends to help.


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (Aug 17, 2017)

yeutter said:


> Thanks. I haven't succeeded in opening the zip drive. I am a luddite and will have to get one of my friends to help.


Are you using a Windows PC? Simply double-clicking the downloaded *.zip file should open its contents which can then be extracted or just dragged to anyplace on your computer.

In any event attached is the book in question...unzipped.


----------



## yeutter (Aug 17, 2017)

Many thanks, Patrick


----------

